# New Euro stuff



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

It is probably a waste of time to write about new European releases or announcemetns  in an US forum. LGB does no longer excist, other makers never were too popular so far. The times are A-Changing. 

Roundhouse offers a single Fairlie for 45mm track. Have a look at the homepage. 

A new kid in the block might be these makers: http://www.locolines.net/gauge_1.htm  Looks very promising. 

The many new German, Swiss  or Austrian new releases were mentioned here. Nobody from abroad bothered asking for it at the European makers.

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Fritz: Thanks for posting this link. Very interested in the "dry transfers". Anyone try these? How do they work? 

Bob


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 03/28/2008 12:07 PM
Hi,


A new kid in the block might be these makers: http://www.locolines.net/gauge_1.htm  Looks very promising. 


Juergen, please note that Locolines is not a 'new kid on the block' but a long-time established and well-respected company, at least ten years old, who specialise in lining-out locos and rolling stock, principally in 16mm scale. 

What is new for them is the foray into Gauge 1. 

tac the Griper 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If only they made U.S. profile models or kits...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By xo18thfa on 04/01/2008 12:36 PM
Hi Fritz: Thanks for posting this link. Very interested in the "dry transfers". Anyone try these? How do they work? 
Bob





Hi Bob, 


'Dry transfers' or decals to the USA, have a film of wax that is the transfer medium from the carrier sheet onto the model. Like the old Letraset transferable letters. 

The difficulty with them is that you cannot slide them around on a film of water - when they go down thats it! They HAVE to be in the right position first time. The pressure that breaks the wax film also is intended to fix the transfer in position. 

I have used them, but if HO gauge, and normally I cheat and rub them down onto decal paper, varnish then, then deal with them as waterslide decals. When you have a whole wagon side it is much safer! 

They can be better as there is no carrier film, the nearest thing to them I suppose is vynil computer cut letters, which are thicker however.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Juergen, please note that Locolines is not a 'new kid on the block' but a long-time established and well-respected company, 


Well I was referring the "new Kid" to their entering the live steam Gauge 1 scene. At the moment I am working with their (waterslide) lining 
to prop up a Roundhouse Kathie. I am also about to finish one of their corries "papercraft" kits. http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Kraehwinkle/Abteiloffen11.jpg , a fine piece of rolling stock for an affordable price. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

